# windows 10 upgrade now sd cards wont work



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a cf52 Toughbook I upgraded to windows 10 and now my sd cards all stop working any suggestions on how to fix this problem with out going back to windows 7


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how does the SD not work
are they NOT seen
You would need to install the memory card reader driver for the PC
But i cannot see any drivers for windows 10 for that model
http://www.panasonic.com/business/iframes/toughbook-computer-support-search-downloads.asp

so its not been tested for W10 and may not work correctly


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

can you please tell me the full model number/Model Version

looks like this: cf-52A/BXXXXX (MK1)


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

The panasonic support staff have said that no model of the CF-52 is eligible for the windows 10 upgrade. They are not and will not be supporting it. you can try using the windows 7 driver for the reader. but basically it looks like you will need to downgrade to windows 7 which normally is quite an easy process using the windows 10 downgrade tool.


----------



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

its a cf-52gunbx2b would be model
sorry if I did not word the problem correctly not a computer person can do basics but not much more than that
by what you are saying is the drivers do not support windows 10 so I will have to go back to windows 7 if I want to use the sd card reader


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes you will need to go back to windows 7.

To do this click on the start menu and go to settings. Click update and security.

Select recovery from the list on the left and click on Get Started under "Go back to Windows 7"


----------



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

to answer your question etaf yes the computer dose not see the sd card drive at all when card is inserted the light turns on then shuts off but never prompts you to do anything or dose it show up with the rest of the drivers in my computer screen


----------



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

do I need to create a backup for all my files picture videos and what not before I go back to windows 7 or will all data be ok


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

your data will remain intact but its always a good idea to backup your data just in case


----------



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

ok I will try that thanks for the help
always tough decisions I like the windows ten layout much more than windows seven but I use the sd card reader way to much not to have it. lol cant ever have best of both


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

unless you want to buy an external USB card reader that has windows 10 support but that could be anoying


----------



## jjlost (Mar 31, 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks for the quick response and straight forward answers

I have an external usb card readed and I hate that thing always flopping around when your using the laptop it works good for desktop nothing else


----------



## nzkeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

jjlost said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the quick response and straight forward answers
> 
> I have an external usb card readed and I hate that thing always flopping around when your using the laptop it works good for desktop nothing else


Indeed that would be a hindrance


----------



## paev (Apr 3, 2015)

jjlost said:


> I have a cf52 Toughbook I upgraded to windows 10 and now my sd cards all stop working any suggestions on how to fix this problem with out going back to windows 7


Perhaps you wouldn't need to go back to Windows 7. I had Asus laptop and after upgrading SD reader didn't work. Couldn't find anything in Asus but found the driver on Lenovo. You just need to find out what SD card reader is used on your machine because many companies use the same card readers hardware. Then I'm sure you will be able to find the driver on other than your PC website. Just a bit of research that's all.


----------

